# What's your music?



## NikiDel (Feb 29, 2008)

Just wondering. I like everything except smooth jazz, country (newer) and world beaty ****.


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2008)

Bee Bop  folk  delta blues  not on your list to vote


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 29, 2008)

Love most music except country, 80 percent of the time classic rock and hard rock.

Thanks 
SALT


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

Rock.  Only!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Feb 29, 2008)

I like something from every genre.  A partial list of my library includes: Bach, Brahms, Hank Williams, CCR, CSN&Y, Alison Krause, Eagles, Stone Ponies, Beatles, Rolling Stones, RUSH, Genesis, Pink Floyd, New Riders of the Purple Sage, Smothers Brothers, Carole King, James Taylor, and not to forget THE GRATEFUL DEAD.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 29, 2008)

i like all kinds of music,except hardcore garage :tokie:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Feb 29, 2008)

LOL...50 Cent and Nas dont fit into the R&B section. There kind of music is called RAP, User and R Kelly are more like to fit in that section...LOL
Dro:cool2:


----------



## benamucc (Feb 29, 2008)

and when did blues become Kenny G?  or is that a new rapper I've missed??  

Blues = Dave Alvin, Junior Wells, James Cotton, John Lee Hooker, Peter Case, Luther Alison, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Muddy Waters...

I have to go grab my horn now to pay homage...


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2008)

benamucc said:
			
		

> and when did blues become Kenny G? or is that a new rapper I've missed??
> 
> Blues = Dave Alvin, Junior Wells, James Cotton, John Lee Hooker, Peter Case, Luther Alison, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Muddy Waters...
> 
> I have to go grab my horn now to pay homage...


 
and then there's Robert Johnson, Rev Gary Davis, Blind Lemon Jefferson, Big Bill Broonzy, Mississippi John Hurt, Chris Smither, Paul Geremia, Professor Longhair, and John Mayall. forgot Sonny Terry and Brownie McGee


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 1, 2008)

Underground Hip-Hop (For the Chillin') Felt, Brother Ali, Aesop Rock, El-p

Electronic music w/ taste  (For the late night Halo Sesh) [DnB, Breaks] Pendulum, Deisel Boy

The Regular Rock (For those housecleaning days) Queens of The Stone Age, The Mars Volta

The Punk Rock (For those angry days) Bad Religion [geezers] NOFX [Crusty old farts] Strung out [L.A. Trash]

Classical (For those thespian days) A little Ludwig is nice with a bleez and glass of shiras...

Classic Rock (For the childhood memories) Floyd....nuff said


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 1, 2008)

underground hip hop always...aesop rock, cage, slug, cyne, murs, zion i, jedi mind tricks, atmosphere....etc...good stuff!

i like alot of indie to...modest mouse, moving units, the klaxons, the shins, the black keys, band of horses, peter bjorn and john, etc....good for those days when your chilling with friends around a fire passing a bowl around :

Some oldies.....for weird says when toking lol...the beatles, rolling stones...

Classic Rock...pink floyd, ac/dc, etc..

Yup...im high lol :stoned:


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

rock on my people!​


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Mar 3, 2008)

Aesop rock kicks ***! I only know one other person that has even heard of Aesop Rock.

I listen to EVERYTHING. Some of my favorites....

50 CENT, 3 6 Mafia, AC/DC, Aesop Rock, Azure Ray, Blink 182, BOB DYLAN, Bob Seger and the Silver Bullets, Bone Thugs N Harmony, Boys Night Out, Boxcar Racer, BRAND NEW, BRIGHT EYES, Commander Venus, Cursive, Cute is what we aim for, Damien Rice, DAVID ALAN COE, David Banner, Deathcab for Cutie, Desaparacidos, Devin the dude, EAZY E, Elliot Smith, EMINEM, Franz Ferdinand, Green Day, Guns N Roses, Gym Class Heroes, Head Automatica, HOLLYWOOD UNDEAD, Led Zepplin, Lil Wyte, Lynyrd Skynyrd, JACK JOHNSON, Janis Joplin, Johnny Cash, MODEST MOUSE, Neil Diamond, Nelly, Neutral Milk Hotel, Nickelback, NWA, Oasis, Pink Floyd, Pretty Girls Make Graves, Placebo, Plain White T's, Queen, Rage against the Machine, Rilo Kiley, Rod Stewart, Shania Twain, Slipknot, Sufjan Stevens, Taking Back Sunday, Taylor Swift, The Arcade Fire, The Beach Boys, THE BEATLES, The Eagles, THE MOLDY PEACHES, The Spill Canvas, The Used, T.I., Tom Petty, Yellowcard


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 3, 2008)

Listen to a song called Bent Life by Aesop Rock....hell listen to all of these if your into aseop rock or def jux (Aesop rock, cage, Zion I, Murs, etc...) Theres some VERY good toking songs in there!  I'ts my laptops itunes so theres not much on it.....


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 3, 2008)

From the looks of the picture you have waaay too many programs running...

IMO...


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 4, 2008)

3 programs? paint was up because i had to get my print screen of my itunes hshs


----------



## berserker (Mar 4, 2008)

METAL up your arse:headbang:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 5, 2008)

I was talking about the apps on the taskbar...

"Holy smokes father...black suit white collar....kiddy porn dungeon and three fingers for your daughter...." A.R.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 5, 2008)

ones for wireless, one was itunes, one was showing charger in, one was security, and 3 are just icons (quicktime, msn, volume)...thats not bad haha


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 5, 2008)

I am a Hank Williams Jr, Willie Nelson, Merl Haggard, Johnny Cash, Patsy Cline kind of country listener. I don't like much of the new country. I also like Rock, and some Rap (Snoop and Eminem.)


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 5, 2008)

Blues - Stevie Ray, Cream

Classic Rock - CCR, CSNY, Tom Petty, Jimmy, stones

Newer Rock - Blink, the killers, red jumpsuit apparatus, Ekoostik Hookah


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 20, 2008)

I try not to complain, LOL, but the classification of music in this poll is somewhat funny to me so I'm just going to vote Rock, as it is the predominant genre of music on My Pandora and in my music library, however I listen to Oldies, Classic Rock, Metal, Grunge, Punk, Nu Rock, older Rap, Underground & Death Rap, some Classic Country, some new country, some Glam Rock, some Blues (Clapton, King, Vaughan (NOT Kenny G, smooth jazz or 50 cent LOL), some classical, some tribal / ethnic musics and once in awhile some new club hits.


----------



## cookie (Mar 20, 2008)

i love everything... except for maybe new country. and whiny emo crap. and rap. dont like that either. 

really though i like pretty much everything else. i listen to loads of punk, psychobilly, swing, classic rock, 80's metal, techno, classical and lots of random alternative music. 

my 3 fav bands ever are queen, the dead kennedys and fear. but my favorite musics this week is definately iron and wine. specifically the song boy with a coin. its some of my favorite music to get baked to and just lay back and stare off in to space.


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

rock always and forever i love me all kinds of rock 



but country is good along with rap

but i prefer rock

classical is good for the plants


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 23, 2008)

I recently found the coolest hip hop group...there ALOT like Jedi Mind Tricks...bet to an extent better....There called outerspace. If your into hip hop listen to a song called third rock....its sooo amazing


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 25, 2008)

...Are they self contradicting like Jedi?

JK

Currently listening to:

Brother Ali, The undisputed truth and Shadows on the Sun.


----------



## someguy (Jun 28, 2008)

EVERYTHING, except foreign (but i did find a mexican punk rock staion i liked in so cal, wish i understood it), and house/ rave/b.s.. too many genres to list. too many favs to list... but the rock genre the best. oldies to to hardcore/punk/alternetive, no emo hahaha. wise my lawn was emo so it would cut itself


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 29, 2008)

Im Into Rap,reggae,and Some Oldies And Some Rock,


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm not too picky. Hip Hop is probably my fav but i'll listen to whatever.


----------



## ms4ms (Jun 30, 2008)

I always listen to Sirius satelite radio when driving. Chanel 23 is hair nation, and 103 is redneck comedy/ Hey puffin, you are definitely dating yourself. That is a 25 year list of good tunes(purple sage). Sounds like something we grow and smoke instead of listen to.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 30, 2008)

Nearly everything except thrash metal and death metal as well as scream metal... Power metal is sweet, opera is also sweet as well as smooth jazz music!


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 5, 2008)

Kenny G is NOT THE BLUES!!


----------



## peacock (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm a huge "Allman Brother Band" fan.  Lots of blues "Led Zeppelin, Kenny Wayne Shepard, Colin James, Jeff Healey etc."  
Nothing close enough on your list to vote.


----------



## Bella420 (Jul 6, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> and then there's Robert Johnson, Rev Gary Davis, Blind Lemon Jefferson, Big Bill Broonzy, Mississippi John Hurt, Chris Smither, Paul Geremia, Professor Longhair, and John Mayall. forgot Sonny Terry and Brownie McGee



OK don't forget Harry Connick Jr


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Sep 2, 2008)

Flying Lotus's new LP is all kinds of def.


----------



## Agent 47 (Sep 2, 2008)

My Burn Run Playlist I Made The Other Day Consists Of:

Tom Petty
Krayzie Bone
Pink Floyd
The Beatles 


But generally I like to listen to anything that sounds like good music to me. When I'm really stoned I enjoy Pink Floyd so much. It seems like it changes the way my eyes look at things, I almost look out my eyes like everything is a picture...IDK it's wierd.


----------



## Agent 47 (Sep 2, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> ...Are they self contradicting like Jedi?
> 
> JK
> 
> ...





Ahhh... Nice Brother Ali some real hip hop now...i like Uncle Sam Goddamn


do you like Immortal Technique? That's some hardcore music there. Dance with the Devil ...a song you can't stop listening to the first time. Camp LO - Coolie High << Good 1



*GZ**A*


----------



## dfkeddy (Oct 9, 2008)

grew up with pink floyd and zepplin, but enjoy more variety when I learned to play the 6 string.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 9, 2008)

west coast gangsta rap- Brotha lynch hung, spice 1, x-raided,C.O.S., Mac Dre,Snoop Dogg, 2pac,Killa Tay
South coast rap-Scarface, Devin the dude,chamillionaire,rasaq,Z-Ro, UGK


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 9, 2008)

And Led Zepplin,The Doors, Jimi Hendrix no other rock. some staind


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a drummer in a local rock band so I'm kind particular to that genre but will listen to  anything ,except new age country <shiver>


----------



## gmo (Oct 11, 2008)

Feel like a complete stoner saying this, but I listen to XM radio 40 hours a week at work, the only station it is on while I'm there is channel 95 (formerly 101) The Joint Raggae.  They play Marley on the hour every hour so you can't go wrong :hubba:.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 11, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> EVERYTHING, except foreign (but i did find a mexican punk rock staion i liked in so cal, wish i understood it), and house/ rave/b.s.. too many genres to list. too many favs to list... but the rock genre the best. oldies to to hardcore/punk/alternetive, no emo hahaha. wise my lawn was emo so it would cut itself


:rofl:
haha thats awesome. I hate emo/screamo infestations..I like it old school


----------



## Wolfie (Nov 10, 2008)

No stoner metal option? no rap/hip hop? The songs about it say it all...


----------



## Bonghit74 (Nov 11, 2008)

Phish!!!!!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

South Park Mexican !


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Forreals Though Its Tight Being Blown Listening To Some Houston Chopped N Screwed Music U Can Understabd Every Word They Say The Songs Slow But So Am I Lol Works Out


----------



## daf (Nov 27, 2008)

rick ross


----------



## Sir Puffs Alot (Nov 27, 2008)

Ozzy Ozzy Ozzy !!!


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 27, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> Forreals Though Its Tight Being Blown Listening To Some Houston Chopped N Screwed Music U Can Understabd Every Word They Say The Songs Slow But So Am I Lol Works Out


 
I luv screwed music, King koopa is the bomb screwed.


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Nov 27, 2008)

Cannibal Corpse, Gomba Jahbari, Cultura Profetica, Los Cafres, DRI, Billyclub Sandwich, Everybody Gets Hurt, Mago de Oz, More to Pride, Victor Wooten, Bob Marley, John Coltrane, Robi Draco Rosa, Skinless, The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza, Groundation, Gondwana, Israel Vibrations, Steel Pulse, These Days, Megadeth, Metallica, Nile, Ray Charles, Santana, Six Feet Ditch, 100 Demons, Settle the Score, VooDoo Glow Skulls

almost all names in spanish are reggae bands.


----------



## TBuds (Dec 3, 2008)

Pink floyd,,Hawkwind,,David Grey,,,UFO,,Black Sabbath and anything from the 70s. I miss the 70s


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 3, 2008)

Classical.  Some times I will listen to oldies but goodys though not very frequently.


----------



## gasman (Dec 5, 2008)

you ever here of MOFO PARTY BAND .UP Beat Boggie Woggie Blues .


----------

